# Penne with sausage, beans and escarole



## Rocky (Mar 10, 2011)

You may notice a recurring theme here. I like pasta dishes and wine together. This one, like all my recipes, is very easy to make. I use hot sausage, but "atsa uppa you."


1 lb Italian sausage, sliced on the diagonal into 1/2 inch ovals
1 lb Penne pasta
1 medium head of escarole, rough chopped (works with endive or rapini)
1can Cannellini beans, not drained(may use Great Northern)
2 cloves of garlic, minced
2/3 C extra virgin olive oil
Red pepper flakes to taste
Salt and pepper to taste
Grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese


Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and add pasta. In the meantime, in a large frying pan, fry the sausage until cooked thru and browned.Set sausage aside to drain on paper towels and discard the fat from the frying pan. Add olive oil to pan, add garlic and saute greens until they are wilted. Add beans and return sausage to pan. Warm contents of pan, season with red pepper flakes, salt and pepper. When pasta is "al dente" drain (a little water is okay) and add to the pan. Toss to coat and warm thru in pan. Serve with cheese, salad and fresh bread.


I like it with Cabernet Sauvignon, Zinfandel or Amarone.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 10, 2011)

I LIKE THE SIMPLE ITALIAN DISHES MADE THIS ONE YESTERDAY,TOOK EXTRA VIRGIN OLIVE OIL,SWEET ONION SLICED THIN SAUTÉED TILL NOT QUIT DONE ADDED PEAS, SALT ,PEPPER AND GARLIC POWDER ,A LITTLE WHITE WINEAND WINE BUTTER ,COOK BOW TIE PASTA SEPARATELY NOT QUITE ALDON TA,DRAINED WELL TOSSED IN TO THE MIX COOK EVER SO LITTLE ADDED REGGIANO AND LUGATELL CHEESE,GLASS OF VALPOLICELLA SET .........................MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Rocky (Mar 10, 2011)

joeswine said:


> I LIKE THE SIMPLE ITALIAN DISHES MADE THIS ONE YESTERDAY,TOOK EXTRA VIRGIN OLIVE OIL,SWEET ONION SLICED THIN SAUTÉED TILL NOT QUIT DONE ADDED PEAS, SALT ,PEPPER AND GARLIC POWDER ,A LITTLE WHITE WINEAND WINE BUTTER ,COOK BOW TIE PASTA SEPARATELY NOT QUITE ALDON TA,DRAINED WELL TOSSED IN TO THE MIX COOK EVER SO LITTLE ADDED REGGIANO AND LUGATELL CHEESE,GLASS OF VALPOLICELLA SET .........................MMMMMMMMMMM





Sounds great Joe. I like the addition of peas for sweetness. I will have to try that soon!


----------



## joeswine (Mar 10, 2011)

what kind of sauce does it produce,are you relying of the greens moisture and the sausage drippings,i had this not to long ago it was great food ,as most italian cooking is,do you like gazpacho soup,here's a quick excellent one,ingredients2 large yellow pepper,2large red pepper,1sweet onion,1 1/2 gallon bottle of mr/ms t bloody mary mix,,in a large sauce pan place olive oil,1/2 of the diced red and 1/2yellow peppers along with the onion,saute until not quit done,pour in the bloody mary mix and bring to a simmer.let cook down for 1 hr. at the half hr. mark add the balanceof thepeppers finish out the rest of the hr. serve with a french baguette and viognier..salt and pepper to taste,also 2 tablespoons of paprika at the halfway mark,very quick and excellent.try it ............


----------



## Rocky (Mar 10, 2011)

Joe, the sauce us a combination of the juice from the escarole, the olive oil, the liquid from the beans and garlic. I try to get most of the fat from the sausage out, but if you like that, use it and cut down on the olive oil. 


Your gazpacho sounds great. I will have to try it. We normally eat it cold but I know that it can be served either way.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 11, 2011)

got it thanks


----------

